# Metallica Tour 2009



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some Canadian stops on this tour include..

Sat 09/19/09 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Mon 10/12/09 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 
Mon 10/26/09 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Thu 10/29/09 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 
Sat 10/31/09 Quebec City, QC Quebec Colisee Pepsi


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was hoping to snag some tickets for my daughter for her Bday - but with those dates - they likely won't go on sale for a bit yet


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Got tickets for the Ottawa date, should be fun.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

violation said:


> Got tickets for the Ottawa date, should be fun.


ok - I got tickets for my daughter to attend the Ottawa date as well......

but I'm so confused - ticket Master did not sell them - not mention the dates / venue at all.....the tickets were being sold at capital tickets

I thought ticketmaster ruled the ticket sales world 

there weren't any available anyway....snagged them off Stubhub for 3 million dollars but got floors so she's a' gonna love it


----------



## petiterose (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll go to the Montreal show on september, 20th.


----------

